
Ask HN: Why are you not using Kubernetes? - kgraves
I&#x27;ve seen a lot of posts of companies &#x2F; startups using kubernetes here on HN, but would also want to know if there are any that don&#x27;t use k8s.<p>If not why not?
======
aprdm
A lot of our tech stack isn't in containers. We also have datacenters/onprems
and do not want to manage k8s!

------
verdverm
On prem, low count physical boxes, more mgmt effort than value returned, given
the context

I use it else where, with much preference

